# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  jak dbać o rany?

## Nie zarejestrowany

co stosujecie na gojenie sie ran??? smarujecie maścią, pryskacie czymś??? babrze mi się na nodze spora rana, pielęgniarka mi mówiła żebym kupiła prontosan i tym opryskiwała

----------


## TevaJ

To zależy co to za rana. Jak np taka po skaleczeniu czy coś, to octenisept. Jak np teraz robiłam tatuaż ; tez jest taką swego rodzaju raną, to wtedy stosowałam odpowiedni kosmetyk do pielęgnacji tattoo butter loveink. Kosmetyk nie ma parabenów, konserwantów. Za to zawiera olej macadamia, olej kokosowy, masło shea czy masło migdałowe  :Wink:

----------


## paola24

potwierdzam na skaleczenia a nawet bezpośrednio po oparzeniu octenisept jest najlepszy !

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

Zgadzam się, że ałun jest bardzo skuteczny jeżeli chodzi o gojenie się ran czy generalnie pielęgnację skóry wokół istniejącej już rany. Poza tym warto próbować kosmetyków na bazie konopii, zresztą wszystkie szczegóły oraz informacje znajdziecie u nas  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem najważniejsza jest dobra dezynfekcja rany, dopiero później psikam  preparat taki, jak help4skin. Wtedy zostaje taka żelowa powłoka i przyspiesza gojenie się rany. Jedni mówią, że miejsce nie powinno być przykryte plastrami, ale przecież to zawsze zależy od obrażeń i wielkości rany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dla mnie  najbardziej sprawdził się spray z Granulox -aerozol na rany z hemoglobiną.  Granulox to aerozol z hemoglobiną do wspomagania leczenia chronicznych, trudno gojących się ran , który rozwiązuje problem niedostatecznego zaopatrzenia rany w tlen i zdecydowanie przyśpiesza gojenie rany.

----------


## KArolina kajzer

Nie wiem czemu ale mi ten sztyft przypomina taki do nosa co się kiedyś dawno temu dawało by nos odetkać z kataru ;D Na rany: octenisept, oxycort, czasami jodyna. Potem linomag jak juz się zrobi stróp. ( zwłaszcza po oparzeniach) . Po zrobieniu tatuażu jak równiez polecam Tattoo Butter Loveink. Bardzo ładnie pachnie ale i dobrze gojenie przyspiesza. I nie szczypie nic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze mówiąc, ja również korzystam z hep4skin, szczególnie wyjazdach, kiedy dużo tras pokonujemy w górach. Podstawa to dobre odkażanie i odpowiedni opatrunek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ten żel i szczerze mówiąc nieraz nakładałam go dzieciakom na rany, żeby została warstwa ochronna. Sezon wakacji zawsze oznacza otarcia i szaleństwa najmłodszych. Dlatego help4skin jest podstawowym wyposażeniem apteczki.

----------


## VisionOpticExpress_pl

Jeżeli chodzi o rany otwarte, to zawsze musimy je odkazić, np: wodą utlenioną. To profilaktyka która zawsze powinna być stosowana niezależnie od sytuacji. Warto mieć ze sobą apteczkę oraz plastry tak na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwszy raz używałam tego żelu i faktycznie fajnie działa. Wygląda to, że helf4skin będzie z nami na wakacjach. Jeśli mam je spędzić w spokoju i  nie słyszeć, że ktoś traci pływanie tylko dlatego, że ma kolejnego strupa albo ranę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja babcia używała tego żelu help4skin, miała go po wyjściu ze szpitala. Była zadowolona i powiedziała, że rana jej się lepiej wygoiła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jest tak jak mówisz, to chętnie go zastosuję. W sumie forma żelu byłaby dużo wygodniejsza na skórze. Zobaczymy, jak się u mnie sprawdzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skóra faktycznie lepiej sie goi po użyciu help..Mi akurat dała go koleżanka, która miała stłuczkę rowerową. Muszę przyznać, że warto mieć w apteczce taką pozycję.

----------


## Maryn

Oczyścić i odseparować od otoczenia, czyli po prostu nakleić plaster bądź zabandażować :Smile:

----------


## storra

Octenisept jest najlepszy z tego co wymieniacie. Żadne zamienniki.... Miałam prawie wszystko, naprawdę mam porównanie. Na ranę stosujesz od razu, nawet u maluszków można. Nadaje się też do stosowania w jamie ustnej na afty na przykład. Z plastrem radzę uważać - będzie się gorzej goić pod przykryciem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli mała ranka to nic nie robię. Większa to używam maści propolisowej i octaniseptu do psikania

----------

